# Lose your Eircom Landline and save a fortune.



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

'By losing the landline we saved a fortune' - Lifestyle, Frontpage - Independent.ie

Eircom have jacked up their prices yet again and you can save hundreds of euros by dumping their landline.


----------



## Guest105 (19 Feb 2011)

Most people I know only use the land line to get broadband as they have pretty good deals for making calls on on their mobiles, some of the sim only deals are excellent often for as low as €20 a month. Also vodafone has this wifi gadget for broadband which is great if you can get it to work in your area and it would eliminate the need to pay eircom such costly charges.


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Feb 2011)

We have enquired about cancelling our Eircom landline/ broadband and have been informed that we will be charged € 103 if we decide to do so.

This is because Eircom have told us that we are in contract with them .

This may be so , but we did not sign any documents to confirm our subscription.


----------



## pansyflower (24 Feb 2011)

Do we need a landline to receive Sky?


----------

